# Help me choose a wrap colour



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Booked in for a wrap at PW PRO its a birthday present by the other half 

I always wanted lambo green but after seeing a GTR with an apparent lambo green wrap I have been slightly put off.

Here are the choices 

Baby Blue - I really like this one but out of 10 people 5 dislike it 










Loads more pics here - https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=baby+blue+gtr&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

Lambo Green 









Or the same colour as the GTR in FF6









Just need to choose soon so the colour can be ordered 

Cheers!


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Green and baby blue ..Yuck!!!

The blue in ff6...nice ..almost looks like r34 bayside blue


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would suggest going for what you like and sod anyone else.

I went for Hi-Viz yellow and a few people were not sure (me included! :chuckle: ) but pictures just don't do bold colours justice.

In person they look far better and I've had 98% positive comments.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Personally I think bold colours go well with some serious powered cars like the SVM Hulk, that was a car making a statement so when you lift the hood you know why its a bold colour..not just on colour but on mods...the colour reflects the character of the car I.e. mental ..like top secret their cars are Gold, JUN is usually yellow etc etc


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

I was thinking about doing mine but Blue is the best colour already so I can't.

If I did do it I would wrap mine in the Lamborghini colour Grigio Telesto:










A GTR in that colour with the right black accents (wheels, exhaust tips, door handles, bonnet and side vents) would look awesome in my opinion.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Bianco Fuji is my suggestion, special order Ferrari colour.

Looks amazing.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice birthday present. I need to find myself another half like that lol.

Have you seen chrome black?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Grimson said:


> I was thinking about doing mine but Blue is the best colour already so I can't.
> 
> If I did do it I would wrap mine in the Lamborghini colour Grigio Telesto:
> 
> ...


A mate of mine has a Superleggera in that colour, looks like Battleship Grey, he gets very upset when we call it the Belgrano.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> A mate of mine has a Superleggera in that colour, looks like Battleship Grey, he gets very upset when we call it the Belgrano.


HAHA


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Haha yeah the nickname for that colour is Battleship Grey, when I get a Lambo it will be verde ithaca but I just don't think that colour looks right on any other car.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

im in the same boat

seriously I am thinking same as you but im thinking of just going white with black roof after being put off the chrome mad idea I had

at end of the day its a wrap and can easily be removed if you come to sell it and the new buyer doesn't like it.
at least it protects the paint from billions of chips etc


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

If its just out of those 3 I would have the FF6 one as the others dont look good to me


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Grimson said:


> I was thinking about doing mine but Blue is the best colour already so I can't.
> 
> If I did do it I would wrap mine in the Lamborghini colour Grigio Telesto:
> 
> ...




This is nice and the best out of all of them


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

RJJ said:


> Bianco Fuji is my suggestion, special order Ferrari colour.
> 
> Looks amazing.


Doesn't look that amazing in the flesh to be honest. Its nice, but not amazing. It's too cream. 

I love the baby blue, which I assume is close to Porsche Riviera Blue?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Out of them 3 I'd go FF6 blue, I do like that Lambo grey though.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Loving all three of the top ones mate. Sorry that's not a help lol.

That Lamborghini is sexy


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd go for matte bayside blue if they do it


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I was just about to say Matte Blue! but somebody on here does have it (if that would bother you?) and that's how I know about it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

DON'T Crap it, put your b*lls on the line and do it properly and spray it !!!


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

Steve said:


> DON'T Crap it, put your b*lls on the line and do it properly and spray it !!!



disagree here
why spray it some weird colour only to find that if you come to flog the thing no one likes your colour choice and you end up lumbered with a (what could be to others) a uke: colour lol

at least with the wrap you can just rip it off and your original paint underneath is all good, plus itll protect it from getting umpteen stonechips and all the other crap that everyday life slings at it


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

If I was going to wrap a car I'd definitely look for something as far away from a standard colour you see on the road. Especially being the size a GTR is, no point wrapping it unless it stands out.

The FF6 colour is like a matte version of the Hulk that SVM have.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So why not just buy a car in the colour you want ? 

Have you ever heard of swatches ??? the little colour match things you see before you spray or in fact Crap your car ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The Nissan stock choices are too limited.

Black white, grey and silver for the monochrome people, plus red and blue for the people who like colour.

How boring.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> The Nissan stock choices are too limited.
> 
> Black white, grey and silver for the monochrome people, plus red and blue for the people who like colour.
> 
> How boring.


Colour is good 

I would go the FF blue or the lambo grey.

But if you want something different :runaway:


























And if you cant decide...... mix them all


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

That camo GTR isn't technically a wrap, it's Plasti-Dip!

Auto Essence Coverage: Is that a GTR under there? - YouTube


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

haha I wanted the chrome but was told its no good for road use as not durable so decided against it
its also a bit 'look at me' which will attract the scum element to wreck it

that shiny blue looks good though


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd say try and make time to get to PW and have a look through the book at the colours, in the flesh you get a much better idea of how it'll look reflecting under light than on a computer screen.

I wasn't sure on a colour but had narrowed it down to several, Paul kindly sent me A6 sort of sized pieces to take out and reflect around light to get an idea maybe do that option if he's to far and you have rough idea on colour?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

TomS said:


> That camo GTR isn't technically a wrap, it's Plasti-Dip!
> 
> Auto Essence Coverage: Is that a GTR under there? - YouTube


Its as an idea....



pulsarboby said:


> haha I wanted the chrome but was told its no good for road use as not durable so decided against it
> its also a bit 'look at me' which will attract the scum element to wreck it
> 
> that shiny blue looks good though


saw a chrome 350z on the streets of london, it did stand out a little....

I think you could also get shiny yellow :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> The Nissan stock choices are too limited.
> 
> Black white, grey and silver for the monochrome people, plus red and blue for the people who like colour.
> 
> How boring.


Yep, quite agree, hence had to be the only colour in the 3 gays, white and black that stood out, hence Vibrant RED


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

TomS said:


> That camo GTR isn't technically a wrap, it's Plasti-Dip!
> 
> Auto Essence Coverage: Is that a GTR under there? - YouTube


That guy at 1min 22secs doing the drivers side wing is a bit weird :runaway:


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

EAndy said:


> That guy at 1min 22secs doing the drivers side wing is a bit weird :runaway:


haha weird is an understatement! Think he enjoys the feel of rubber a little too much :chuckle:


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Have to say I love that baby blue on the first pic, huge fan of that...! The wing does complement the colour though, not sure it would look so good on a standard GTR. 

I have the matte blue GTR, but that is shortly being changed by Paul, I do like the satin wraps though, they are the rage nowadays. 

H


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I also really like the baby blue on the first pic. Does need black details to set it off though. Wouldn't look right with the wing and lowers the same colour.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

did you ever get that baby/rizzla blue wrap?

im gonna get mine done in that colour very shortly its kinda grown on me after looking at many other colours


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

pulsarboby said:


> did you ever get that baby/rizzla blue wrap?
> 
> im gonna get mine done in that colour very shortly its kinda grown on me after looking at many other colours


The baby blue yes mate next week  hopefully where not talking about the same colour :L


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

thatll be 2 then lol

hopefully we aint both in the same area haha


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Baby blue looks amazing...

Has anyone tried camouflage?.....desert storm....


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

pulsarboby said:


> thatll be 2 then lol
> 
> hopefully we aint both in the same area haha


Or you change your mind  hate having same as someone else :L can't change it either :l


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Can pw pro do bespoke wraps?.....if somebody wanted that camouflage design could it b done to order?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

mitre3 said:


> Or you change your mind  hate having same as someone else :L can't change it either :l


Do you honestly think your the only one to have that colour wrap, yet you've looked at a picture of one already :chairshot


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How much do the clear wraps cost?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TREG said:


> How much do the clear wraps cost?


I'd ask one of the forum traders.
Looking at the list of forum traders this morning, that'd be PW PRO then.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

I was going for the rizzla blue (very similar to baby blue) but mine will have datk grey race stripes running over bonnet, roof and boot so will be slightly different so nothing for you to worry about lol

and as said think youll find theres more than one of that colour about so yours aint unique


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ASH-R35 said:


> Can pw pro do bespoke wraps?.....if somebody wanted that camouflage design could it b done to order?


not something we currently offer but i guess we could look into it 




TREG said:


> How much do the clear wraps cost?


for a proper front end install with the best materials expect to pay £1400 plus vat


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I still fancy full carbon fibre wrap and black wheels.....ultra stealth.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> I still fancy full carbon fibre wrap and black wheels.....ultra stealth.


Sticky back fake carbon. Classy :nervous:


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah trust me on this
the 3m carbon wrap looks crap
I had a car wrapped with it (fiat 500 lol) the cf wrap has a satin sheen to it and almost looks 3D but it don't look good. 
I reckon a gtr would look even more naff as its covering a much larger area

heres the said beast lol


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


>


I admire your honesty...that really does look dire!!

I went to SVM yesterday...they had a beautifully wrapped GTR in what I believe is called Mexico Blue (or is it Olympic Blue...)

If I change the wrap on mine, this is the colour I will be going for...looked amazing in the flesh....

If someone tells me how to post images, Ill post a piccy up!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If you are going to go for a matte finish, why not try this 'Plasti-Dip' thing that everyone is going crazy for at the minute? It's crazy cheap, you can do it yourself, and if it looks cack you can even just literally peel it off yourself (_according to your YouTube clips I've been watching_).

If you want a gloss/shiny finish then yea, a wrap or respray is your only option.


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

How cheap is crazy cheap for the plastic dip...and how is it applied?...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It comes in a spray can, and that's how it's applied just straight out the can onto your car.

I have no idea how much it costs if you do it yourself but the 'pro's' say like $200 dollars for 3 gallons but a car can be done in 2 gallons and if you do it yourself, even cheaper.

YouTube Plasti-Dip.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow I just had a look on Youtube and I'm absolutely amazed at this Plastidip...

Can it really be as good as it appears on the videos? I'd love to see the finish up close!


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Webber said:


> Wow I just had a look on Youtube and I'm absolutely amazed at this Plastidip...
> 
> Can it really be as good as it appears on the videos? I'd love to see the finish up close!


I Plasti'dipped a set of BMW 7 Series wheels on my 350z. It's very easy to do, easy to take off but it does mark easily. You can just spray over any chips/rips but you can tell it's been sprayed over as it's a slightly darker layer.

I wouldn't put it on a whole car as the finish wouldn't be good unless you were using one of the professional spray machines, you would need to do it indoors for consistent coverage but I doubt it'd be a great finish on a big area.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

ASH-R35 said:


> I admire your honesty...that really does look dire!!
> 
> I went to SVM yesterday...they had a beautifully wrapped GTR in what I believe is called Mexico Blue (or is it Olympic Blue...)
> 
> ...


This one?










Ben


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Booooh said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that one there ....looked good, but the blue one I was lusting after was more of a Rizzla blue....

Could you show me how to upload pics and Ill get a pic up....


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

I quite fancy doing this...

Nissan GT-R Blue Ice Camo - Plasti Dip My Ride

Not to everyones taste, but I think it looks good!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ASH-R35 said:


> I saw that one there ....looked good, but the blue one I was lusting after was more of a Rizzla blue....
> 
> Could you show me how to upload pics and Ill get a pic up....


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/178158-richard-marshall-ex-time-attack-gtr.html


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

il fill you all in on plastidipping a whole car within next 2 months as we are using a pulsar as a guinea pig so will give you all a rundown on it whether its any good or not.
ive been doing parts in plastidip for over a year now and its good stuff especially on parts that can rust on underside such as suspension components arb's etc but ive always been reluctant to do an entire car.
also DO NOT use the primer as its a real nightmare to remove and youll need to use an airless gun (not cans) if your doing a complete car.


im going for a rizzla baby blue wrap very soon with a couple of dark grey race stripes over the top


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

ASH-R35 said:


> I saw that one there ....looked good, but the blue one I was lusting after was more of a Rizzla blue....
> 
> Could you show me how to upload pics and Ill get a pic up....


Love that color too :thumbsup: ...

Upload pics to Photobucket or other hosts like that (or just find them on the internet) ...

Use IMG /IMG tags within these brackets [] and a http address to the file to display those pics in threads , hope this makes sense  ...

The editor also can do things for you (Attach Files), just scroll down when composing a message in Advanced mode ...

Ben


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

pwpro said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/178158-richard-marshall-ex-time-attack-gtr.html


That's the one!! Thanks.....looks awesome!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I like a deep paint shine something a wrap just can't compete with..


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

just got mine booked in with paul:smokin:

going for similar colour to timeattack car but maybe a shade lighter

bloody long waiting list though, shocked when heard almost 2 months


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> If you are going to go for a matte finish, why not try this 'Plasti-Dip' thing that everyone is going crazy for at the minute? It's crazy cheap, you can do it yourself, and if it looks cack you can even just literally peel it off yourself (_according to your YouTube clips I've been watching_).
> 
> If you want a gloss/shiny finish then yea, a wrap or respray is your only option.


my only concern with plasti dip is letting the paint breath 

wrapping vinyl is designed to be slightly porous so no detrimental effect 

seen many cars suffer osmosis under car covers so playing the long game on this one to see how cars react after long term coverage 

i have a few cans at work to do some door shuts but those areas are much more temperature stable than the actual panels 

Paul


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

pulsarboby said:


> just got mine booked in with paul:smokin:
> 
> going for similar colour to timeattack car but maybe a shade lighter
> 
> bloody long waiting list though, shocked when heard almost 2 months


it'll be worth it


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Having used the stuff I don't think you can compare plastidip to a quality wrap, I found the plastidip very easy to mark/chip, I'm not sure if it was my spraying technique but its very rough to touch an all, almost like fine sand paper, hard to dry with a drying towel.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hope you weren't referring to my car mitre ref the green!


----------

